# drylok for fake branches/trees



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

I've just finished carving some large styrofoam tree roots for my paludarium. Has anyone tried using tinted Dyrlok instead of grout/concrete to seal and color sytrofoam rocks or branches? Seems like it would be easier to do, though I'm not sure if the sanded texture would look right for tree roots. Here's an example of an aquarium background made this way:

Cichlid-Forum :: View topic - My next DIY background


----------



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

Bump. 

No thoughts? Seems like this would be a nice way to preserve details in the styrofoam carving.


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow! I think it looks great. A lot of people are going for the clay background but I still love the look of rock.


----------



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

Wanted to update this thread to say that I decided to go ahead and use Drylok on my build. I've found that it looks great and is very easy to use. I've been tinting it using a mix of "charcoal" and "terracotta" concrete colorants. I've found it a little difficult to get a realistic wood color but I think it would potentially make for a very realistic rock wall. Just wanted to let people know that Drylok makes for a nice, convenient alternative to concrete. I'm still working on some finishing touches but I'll update with some pictures in a few days.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Any pics up yet?


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

I just read through your thread on the cichlid forum. I really like your background. I had never thought of using Drylok. Looks like it worked out very well for you. I will try it myself. It would be nice to not have to worry about curing for a month like with concrete.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Well done! The detail work came out great.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

guys, that link is his inspiration for trying this method, he is looking for ideas on if it could be applied to making fake wood for vivariums.

Until now i had never heard of drylok, so I cant really give any advice. Just tint it really dark brown and see what happens? It does look like it would look nice for a rock wall.


----------



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes, thanks Okapi - the thread on cichlid forum isn't mine. I just came across it while researching its potential use in vivs and thought I would post it in case people find it useful. If you're interested, that user on cichlidforum (mightyevil) has a couple of other very nice rockwork backgrounds that he built using drylok.

As I mentioned, I'm quite happy with the results I'm getting with Drylok, except for rendering an accurate wood color. I was hoping that terracotta + charcoal would make brown, but it's really more grayish/purple. Here's a preview of what I'm working on:










See my paludarium build journal (link in sig) for more details of the process.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

To be honest, I think your roots turned out better than his rock wall. Are you going to try another coat with a different tint to get it more brown? I dont know how much detail you would lose that way. Maybe try painting it with acrylic paint?


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Whoa that looks sweet. Did you do a journal by chance?


----------



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes I did - "300gal paludarium project" - the link is in my sig.


----------



## orchid_man (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi! What Kind of Drylok did you end up using? I am planning a similar project! Thanks!


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's something I ran across recently (haven't tried it yet, but it looks promising):

https://www.smooth-on.com/product-line/habitat-cast-coat/

Drylok is great for some things but not others. I think the gritty formulation is the only fish-safe one. There's a smooth formulation but I understand it is not fish-safe.

The gritty formulation is good for waterproofing fake rock. It preserves almost all the detail from your foam carving. I would not use it for exposed fake wood. It's gritty. It would be fine if you had plant cover - the grit gives plants something to hang onto.

The brushable epoxy coating I linked looks awesome for fake wood. As well as fake rock (it seems like it would also preserve all the detail from your foam carving).

cheers


----------

